
Windows 8 won’t kill the desktop, but don’t worry — we’re still screwed - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/120497-windows-8-wont-kill-the-desktop-but-dont-worry-were-still-screwed
======
powertower
He has no points at all.

The entire article is either hate-based linkbait, or came out of his own
misunderstandings of Windows 8, Metro, and the Desktop mode/app.

If you want Desktop mode, then select it and use it as default on bootup. It’s
not going anywhere. Otherwise, use Metro.

You can't (or wouldn't want to) run VS.NET and build applications, create
Office Documents, edit video, etc, in Metro and/or with the touch-interface on
a tablet.

That's because Metro is for average CONSUMERS doing average tasks (email,
youtube, twitter, games, etc), it's not for PRODUCERS.

We will still have the desktop and keyboard in 10 years because it's the most
productive way for us to use the computer. And there is money in it. For
everyone.

And the author is completely out-of-line to assume that the Metro UI/style has
not been constantly tested for the last 2 years to fit the consumers'
expectations, needs, and to solve their pain points.

------
Karunamon
I've been playing around with the 8 Consumer Preview at work for a while, and
really I don't have anything to complain about yet. I ended up liking the
Metro UI more than I thought I would - it's just like the start menu now in 7.
You know something is in there. Type a few letters, hit enter, and go.

The wailing and gnashing of teeth due to the death of the start menu is going
to be loud.. I really hope Microsoft writes these off as change aversion
(which they really should).

~~~
justncase80
agreed. I think it's even a little faster than the old start menu. I feel like
the entire OS is more keyboard friendly in general.

------
program
> Calling the above “ugly” isn’t fair. It’s not ugly. It’s what happens when
> Ugly and Stupid get drunk and make a baby inside the Fukushima safety zone

It seems to me that the article is full of hate. The author really miss the
Start Menu.

~~~
pan69
Touch/tablet devices are going to be a big part of the future, if not the
biggest, and these new UI's are designed for our interaction with those
devices. That's all cool.

However, "working" on a tablet or touch device is simply not going to happen.
Sure you can type an email or something similar but loads of people who do
their day to day "work" on computers will not be able to be productive on such
UI's.

E.g. programmers, video editors, architects, designers, writers, editors, etc,
will be annoyed by the obtrusive land grab of screen real-estate and clunky
metaphors. When you do "precision work" you require a totally different
approach, aka the traditional desktop.

